# Al llarg del dia d'avui...



## Xerinola

Hola a tots:

Com traduiríeu aquesta frase?
"Al llarg del dia d'avui ja tindrem la vostra màquina preparada (per enviar)".

El meu intent és:
"Throughout today, your system will be ready".
Com us sona? Segur que hi ha una opció millor...

Mil gràcies
X:


----------



## betulina

Hola, Xerinola!

A mi m'agrada "throughout", però no he pogut esbrinar si es diu així o no en aquest cas. De tota manera, penso que dient "Your system will be ready today" dius el mateix, no?

Una abraçada, guapa!


----------



## Xerinola

Molte gràcies!
UN petonàs!
X:


----------



## betulina

Ressuscito aquest fil perquè m'acabo de trobar en un text l'expressió "during the course of the day". Potser és una alternativa per a "al llarg del dia d'avui" que dèiem. _Just for the record_, però seran benvinguts comentaris/opinions/confirmacions...


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Ressuscito aquest fil perquè m'acabo de trobar en un text l'expressió "during the course of the day". Potser és una alternativa per a "al llarg del dia d'avui" que dèiem. _Just for the record_, però seran benvinguts comentaris/opinions/confirmacions...



Bet ets un crack!  Jo crec que diuen el mateix. 

Mei


----------



## Orreaga

Hola,

A mi em sembla bé "throughout the day" o "during the course of the day" o bé "all day long", "all day today".


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola a tots,

A mi m'ha agradat la primera resposta de la Betulina "Your system will be ready today" però li afegiria "within":  *"Your system will be ready within today" . 


*


----------



## Orreaga

dafne.ne said:


> A mi m'ha agradat la primera resposta de la Betulina "Your system will be ready today" però li afegiria "within":  *"Your system will be ready within today" .
> *



Hola:

Hmm...  no es pot fer servir *"within" *aquí, em sona molt estrany *"within today"* (com "dins d'avui"??).  Es diu "within a few days" o "within 24 hours"  (però aquestes frases no volen dir "al llarg del dia d'avui").  També es pot dir *"throughout the day today"*.

Feliç any 2008!


----------



## dafne.ne

Gràcies Orreaga,

Jo ho hagués traduït com : dins "del dia d'avui". El cas és que ho he sentit molt cops, si be és cert que no procedent de persones de parla anglesa. 

Ho tindré en compte i canviaré a *"throughout the day today" *que m'ha agradat molt.

Bon Any 2008


----------

